# VIDEO: A look at the Model S production line



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

CHARGED EVs Magazine said:


> A fascinating new video from WIRED takes us on a guided tour of the Tesla production line, as rolls of raw aluminum sheeting are transformed into the world’s most advanced automobile... Newswire >


looks like chargedevs.com has crashed...I'll come back later.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Worked for me. Pretty cool, and I am really starting to want one of these (Model S).


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is another good one:


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

rochesterricer said:


> Here is another good one:...


That was pretty cool!


----------

